# Magik are we missing him ..poll?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

YES 
or 
NO


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes very much  
I donno what to do wivout him, can't wait for him to get back 



Yer right, its no different then any other day  so no i dont miss him..


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

come on girls !


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yes very much
> I donno what to do wivout him, can't wait for him to get back
> 
> Yer right, its no different then any other day  so no.


well vote then


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> come on girls !


come on girls what how come you voted for both lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

sorted  
*GETS PHONE AND TXT HIM* PMSL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

WTF uv rigged the pole


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> come on girls what how come you voted for both lol


cause i am a dinlo who pressed both by accident


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> cause i am a dinlo who pressed both by accident


what one did you mean to press


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

And i thought i was the only div, woohoo theres 2 more


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes i miss him he makes me laff as hes so full of himself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

god its quite i am off to bed soon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what do you mean 2 more are you saing I'm a div, i'm very offended now


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

tiered are ya?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Yes i miss him he makes me laff as hes so full of himself.


hes pulling back in the polls
 come you girls who hes called sad witches ,VOTE


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> god its quite i am off to bed soon


you didnt answer my question, and we are here we are enough for any man


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> what do you mean 2 more are you saing I'm a div, i'm very offended now


LOL oh gawd, i realized what i said, aww u not a div, ur just cranky lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> you didnt answer my question, and we are here we are enough for any man


Don't look like it vixey 
cheek of it init


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> hes pulling back in the polls
> come you girls who hes called sad witches ,VOTE


Come on you lovely ladys ! VOTE you good things you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL oh gawd, i realized what i said, aww u not a div, ur just cranky lol.


hey I'm not cranky I'd rather be a div


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Ang on a min, Whats accuring ere?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Don't look like it vixey
> cheek of it init


and we thought we meant something to him


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Ang on a min, Whats accuring ere?


whach ya mean


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

fcuk me .......who else is gonna vote


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Yer  oh well. thats men 4 ya.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not me I needed a third option LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I thinks garry is obsest wiv this voting thing lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

i think hes funny  a funny lad he is


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> I thinks garry is obsest wiv this voting thing lol.


hes pouting because not many people have voted awwwwwwww bless


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hes pouting because not many people have voted awwwwwwww bless


I shall make you pout if you keep on


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL he shoulda done a pole about...whos best...garry or magik.

that woulda been interesting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL he shoulda done a pole about...whos best...garry or magik.
> 
> that woulda been interesting.


i think i woulda come a close 2nd


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> i think i woulda come a close 2nd


OK why? what makes ya fink that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> OK why? what makes ya fink that?


Dont know


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I doubt very much u would come last 

wheres vix gawn ?

she clears off when we start talking lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> I shall make you pout if you keep on


oh yes and how do you propose to do that then


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Hehehe


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> I doubt very much u would come last
> 
> wheres vix gawn ?
> 
> she clears off when we start talking lol.


thats because you two leave me out


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Hehehe


hee hee where is his answer then lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I think he's lost for words...for once lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> I think he's lost for words...for once lol


hee hee do you think he has used his phone a friend


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I recon so lol.
Maybe hes asking the ordince?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> oh yes and how do you propose to do that then


Vix i would buckle you with one shot
Youd be walking round lop sided for a week after!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Vix i would buckle you with one shot
> Youd be walking round lop sided for a week after!


I would juts wear one high heal to balance my self out


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I would juts wear one high heal to balance my self out


PMSL now that was funny haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I would juts wear one high heal to balance my self out


You would need more than a shoe ,a crutch more like !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> You would need more than a shoe ,a crutch more like !


I thought you were the one with the spare crutch


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> PMSL now that was funny haha


 ..........


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> OK why? what makes ya fink that?


Come 2nd hahahaahahah come 2nd hahahahaha to some kid in a spiderman outfit ???hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I thought you were the one with the spare crutch


well i have been called tri pod a fair few tmes


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i wont vote cos i don no him that well so i say well not all us want vote cos hes gonna be reading this lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

off to bed if you lot dont wanna play!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i wont vote cos i don no him that well so i say well not all us want vote cos hes gonna be reading this lol


LOL don't worry erica, he can take it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> off to bed if you lot dont wanna play!


oooooooooo


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> well i have been called tri pod a fair few tmes


that must be such a burden carrying that around scraping along the floor and you must get such a bad head ache


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> that must be such a burden carrying that around scraping along the floor and you must get such a bad head ache


LOL hahaha.

Nips of to look at his pic and investigate size of his hands


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> off to bed if you lot dont wanna play!


I'll play


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i dont vote someone i not no that well lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

shall we vote for someone else we no lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL hahaha.
> 
> Nips of to look at his pic and investigate size of his hands


 shame we cant see his feet really


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

VERY  wink wink


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

where did he go?

perhaps he went to measure his...............hands


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

HAHA, hes probs going to bed 

We need more men on this forum


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

eolabeo are u on u tube?what are u on u tube?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes  only a vid tho.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL hahaha.
> 
> Nips of to look at his pic and investigate size of his hands


yeah ,big hands ,size 10 feet,and six foot 1 ,what else ya need doll face!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hes bein misreable lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

are u back garry where did u go


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> yeah ,big hands ,size 10 feet,and six foot 1 ,what else ya need doll face!


Need i say more


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

so are u singer then eolabeo


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> are u back garry where did u go


Hay erica ,could my mate take you out???? i have a picture of him wanna see????


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> Hay erica ,could my mate take you out???? i have a picture of him wanna see????


I hate to say this but.. i do??? i think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I hate to say this but.. i do???


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

yea right??are u kidding lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

i can't see it???????????  
who waz it?
or what waz it?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garry i dont no how u get that up lol.u have send pic in private message on here lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I cant see it either???????????


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

here he is
View attachment 2622


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL well i fook a duck..wtf is that? He sure likes his pies lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

is that the best you have to offer lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

hes a dawlf


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> is that the best you have to offer lol


lmfao, Looks it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> hes a dawlf


LOL and a tab on the ummm, porky side lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

yep bit on meaty side.hes eatin all pies


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lmfao, Looks it.


 no effort put into that at all was there


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Nope none wat so ever.

He's got a 18 pack that porky has.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

have say i wont go out with him no way on earth


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> is that the best you have to offer lol


shut up vix  hes just your stamp


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> have say i wont go out with him no way on earth


LOL hahaha,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Nope none wat so ever.
> 
> He's got a 18 pack that porky has.


more like a keg


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> have say i wont go out with him no way on earth


But erica you could be the jam in his jelle roll


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

even thou im disabled im miles good lucking as get told im sexy&good lucking so dont want someone opsit of me i have beuaty inside me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> shut up vix  hes just your stamp


you know me so well 

naaaaaaa he would nick all my chocolate i cant be having that lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> even thou im disabled im miles good lucking as get told im sexy&good lucking so dont want someone opsit of me i have beuaty inside me


i am only joking Erica  i am sure you have darlin


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> even thou im disabled im miles good lucking as get told im sexy&good lucking so dont want someone opsit of me i have beuaty inside me


you tell hi m erica you want a hunk not a skunk


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

ere erica, eres one for ya


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garry No hes not my type in anyway 

here me can tell for urself im miles sexyer,hes not my type in anyway


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wow now thats more like it yum yum  what a man


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

lol who erica or my pic?

im worrying about u vix. are u on the turn?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> garry No hes not my type in anyway
> 
> here me can tell for urself im miles sexyer,hes not my type in anyway


Not by much and i realy do think you would make a nice couple


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> But erica you could be the jam in his jelle roll


LOL ya crank


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lol who erica or my pic?
> 
> im worrying about u vix. are u on the turn?


pmsl it was meant for the hunky bloke pic hee hee


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

HAHA u said that bang on time lol.

ohhh ur on about MY EX  in that pic lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Not by much and i realy do think you would make a nice couple


dont be so daft shes much better looking than him


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> HAHA u said that bang on time lol.
> 
> ohhh ur on about MY EX  in that pic lol.


I got caught good and proper lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

makes me want him now eolabeo but cant have what u want can u lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> makes me want him now eolabeo but cant have what u want can u lol


Ya sure can't babes, ya sure can't


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> dont be so daft shes much better looking than him


dont be silly ,there a good match


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> makes me want him now eolabeo but cant have what u want can u lol


eolabeo got that problem as well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> dont be silly ,there a good match


 men have no idea lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

ooooooooo well i be .....

No men don't lol  They have no clue at all.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well you be what lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i mean ur pic elo.
but i not that despraite just sayin hes sexy lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ooooooooo well i be .....
> 
> No men don't lol  They have no clue at all.


no and dont care to


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

OOOOOOO u no likey my pic lol ?
oh well stick wiv garrys sexy bitta stuff then lmao


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garry u are taken pee hes nothin like me&i wont even go near thing like that


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> no and dont care to


LOL i know that


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

plus he would suash me lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> garry u are taken pee hes nothin like me&i wont even go near thing like that


LOL @ *thing* hehehe
i think he would fare squease the life outta ya bit of bod


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

he hurt me buy him squashin me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee this thread has made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> garry u are taken pee hes nothin like me&i wont even go near thing like that


i think you got a high opinion of your self erica  hes a strong young man ,with alot of hidden talents


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

hehehe.

i couldnt get anywhere near a fat git, even if me life depended on it.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i habe nothin on me so he would squeeze every bod out me.so il be half dead


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i think you got a high opinion of your self erica  hes a strong young man ,with alot of hidden talents


and how would you know that


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> i think you got a high opinion of your self erica  hes a strong young man ,with alot of hidden talents


REALLY, tell me about these talents  im all ears, well one ear at least lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

neither can i.i like slim gorgoes fit men


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> REALLY, tell me about these talents  im all ears, well one ear at least lol


Well hes talents are hidden so you gotta find em dinlo


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

at end of day we all like different&thats what i like?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> Well hes talents are hidden so you gotta find em dinlo


Ohhhhh ill find em alrite, ill find em, mark my words oh yes


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Where do i start  ?  few pointers plz


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

no matter what u say about this person im not goin change my mind,hes not my type&hes not one for me


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Ohhhhh ill find em alrite, ill find em, mark my words oh yes


youd need a map lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> no matter what u say about this person im not goin change my mind,hes not my type&hes not one for me


NVM then, ill take him  Hes got hidden talents.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> youd need a map lol


And a bloody crain to lift that tit up ffs, maybe the talents under that left tit?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol........................


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

do u believe hes got talent cos too me i dont beleve in that


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> garry No hes not my type in anyway
> 
> here me can tell for urself im miles sexyer,hes not my type in anyway


erica are you cold in that picture you posted???????


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> erica are you cold in that picture you posted???????


GARRY LEE ...well f me sideways  what ever made u think that


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

why u askin are u bein rude any way?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> GARRY LEE ...well f me sideways  what ever made u think that


Well its her


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL  u should be used to garry by now hehe.
ive hollered a few times at him believe me lol


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

u shouldent be luckin


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> Well its her


Her hairs standing on end at the back of her neck?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> why u askin are u bein rude any way?


oh and there was me thinking you was inocent


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Shes as innocent as they come..aint ya erica


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> why u askin are u bein rude any way?


its just that you look like you got goose pimples  
Has your heating packed up or sUM utt


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im always cold even if i have cardagan on.my skins always cold even with heating on.i must be cold blooded


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> its just that you look like you got goose pimples
> Has your heating packed up or sUM utt


Magik told me he would love to go round and warm her up !


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

whats inocient mean


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im always cold even if i have cardagan on.my skins always cold even with heating on.i must be cold blooded


Well garry bloody well ain't, thats 4 sure lol

have u got low blood pressure erica?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> whats inocient mean


Erica its what you keep playing


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

omg nope.u come up with funny things garry


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vix keeps going AWOL on us


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dont take no notice hes teasing you erica


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> omg nope.u come up with funny things garry


HEHE u aint as daft as u make out to be lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> vix keeps going AWOL on us


I went to get some crisps i'm starving lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> dont take no notice hes teasing you erica


well i be ...she back, see, u are mystic bloody peg.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

no one can warm me up as i have raynoids disease which makes me cold&get numb feeling&corser more pain that what im in alreasdy.gives pains in legs&wrists but i in enought server pain in stumuc


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> well i be ...she back, see, u are mystic bloody peg.


pmsl I do seem to have good timing


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> HEHE u aint as daft as u make out to be lol.


bang on she droped her gaurd once or twise


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> pmsl I do seen to have good timing


U do it everytime woman lol.

bet u go training wiv derick o corra.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> pmsl I do seem to have good timing


i have got great timing also


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> bang on she droped her gaurd once or twise


HEHEHE good ol erica


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> i have got great timing also


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

is it me or has it gawn quiet all offa sudden?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i have got great timing also


doubt if its as good as mine


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> is it me or has it gawn quiet all offa sudden?


its you hee hee


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

what timein.thought depends what u doin?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> doubt if its as good as mine


yeah but remember its the mans timing that counts most


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

ERICAAAA     hehehe
im like..in shcok lol

ps..i mean SHOCK


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> yeah but remember its the mans timing that counts most


depends on what your doing


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

well im nodein off yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

is this the bit i cover my eyes ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> depends on what your doing


theres nothing like slow motion lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> is this the bit i cover my eyes ?


close your eyes and cover your ears


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> theres nothing like slow motion lol


or action replay


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

why u in shock with me


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

All holes are covered


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> why u in shock with me


NVM lol just joking


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> All holes are covered


 would you like to re fraise that LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> why u in shock with me


you still here erica???


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

garry u have dirty mind


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> would you like to re fraise that LOL


Oh i meant like ear holes etc lol..oh my lordy dordy that came out very wrong


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

feel like im dead listnin all this lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> garry u have dirty mind


in your dreams baby!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Oh i meant like ear holes etc lol..oh my lordy dordy that came out very wrong


fpml just a bit lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Oh i meant like ear holes etc lol..oh my lordy dordy that came out very wrong


do you think ericas got any gypsy in her????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> in your dreams baby!


but you do have a dirty mind lo


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> do you think ericas got any gypsy in her????


YIP fow sureo


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> do you think ericas got any gypsy in her????


i think she wants some


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im no gypsy garry lol.plus why dont u ask me that as i in here talkinggg


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i think she wants some


I knew that one was coming lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

WWWWWWWWOOOOTTTT 

plenty of gypsy boi's where im at to pick from...ill find her one.
doubt she would understand their romany tho lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im no gypsy garry lol.plus why dont u ask me that as i in here talkinggg


do you want some gypsy in ya


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> WWWWWWWWOOOOTTTT
> 
> plenty of gypsy boi's where im at to pick from...ill find her one.
> doubt she would understand their romany tho lol


.............


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> WWWWWWWWOOOOTTTT
> 
> plenty of gypsy boi's where im at to pick from...ill find her one.
> doubt she would understand their romany tho lol


Its her language you gotta worry about!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

no thanks i dont want gypsy in me or iv got non in me.i was brought up in care homes. ur checky garry lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> no thanks i dont want gypsy in me or iv got non in me.i was brought up in care homes. ur checky garry lol


well tuff you wouldent gett any!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats him the local cheeky chappy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> well tuff you wouldent gett any!


arent you giving any away anymore


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

OOOOOOOOO garry  u on a mission tonight?
mission* piss erica off * ?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

well everyone else understands me garry lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

do you girls think i got sexy leggs


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Now theres a change in subject...

yer, ya spars wernt that bad


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> do you girls think i got sexy leggs


cant remember you will have to show us again


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

god got spasam in my leg.another prob i have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> cant remember you will have to show us again


i thought you would have rememberd vix! has you was my partner


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> god got spasam in my leg.another prob i have.


ROFLMAO ... sorry that was brilliant timing. lmfao


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

good i dont want ant cos i aint missin nothin lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i thought you would have rememberd vix! has you was my partner


how could i really forgett but another visual wouldnt hurt


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ROFLMAO ... sorry that was brilliant timing. lmfao


 fantastic wasnt it lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> god got spasam in my leg.another prob i have.


God i would pay to get a spasam once and a while


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

but i have got spasam as i suffer with it.but trust me say same time


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

lol .... garry u laugh like mutley..have u ever been told that? its great.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

belive me it hurts so u wouldent want spasams in ur legs


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> but i have got spasam as i suffer with it.but trust me say same time


Erica u have got to stop, ur making me laugh lol, srry but its true haha.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> but i have got spasam as i suffer with it.but trust me say same time


it was funny timing, hope you leg is feeling better now


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> belive me it hurts so u wouldent want spasams in ur legs


What do they kinda just..spasm? how long for?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol .... garry u laugh like mutley..have u ever been told that? its great.


yeah a lot! dont no why though as i dont smoke or fcuk all


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> it was funny timing, hope you leg is feeling better now


Wish mine was gooda timing as hers, my post always seems to be badly time..if ya look up a tad lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lol .... garry u laugh like mutley..have u ever been told that? its great.


mutley makes me laugh


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> belive me it hurts so u wouldent want spasams in ur legs


whata bout in ya crutch????


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> yeah a lot! dont no why though as i dont smoke or fcuk all


LOL its cushty laugh.
Me gut hurts, i aint stopped since the spasm part lol..im still at it now ffs


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> whata bout in ya crutch????


PMSL, Now i wouldnt mind onea them spasm's


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Wish mine was gooda timing as hers, my post always seems to be badly time..if ya look up a tad lol.


I usually do to but lately its been getting better, must be all that practise I'm getting


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> PMSL, Now i wouldnt mind onea them spasm's


fpmsl me either lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I usually do to but lately its been getting better, must be all that practise I'm getting


HEHEHE , oooooo i say tho


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Erica do you like crutch spasams though????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Erica do you like crutch spasams though????


 do you?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

iv had spasam in legs sice i was born.they come&go&it makes u legs jump&like shutiin pain in ur legs.i can get crap ontop of it&there hurts even more


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

blooming hell I'm getting tired now


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> iv had spasam in legs sice i was born.they come&go&it makes u legs jump&like shutiin pain in ur legs.i can get crap ontop of it&there hurts even more


wow you get sh*t on top also???


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

im speachless


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I keep trying to give people good rep but it just keeps saying I have to spread it about a bit????????????? any ideas who I can spread it about with lol?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> wow you get sh*t on top also???


awwwww you know she meant cramp lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyhow i am off to bed now to go play with my spasam! see yas tomorow


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Ya can spread it wiv me baby cakes  haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> Anyhow i am off to bed now to go play with my spasam! see yas tomorow


LOL g night gaz, we few are the only ones on ere, so we will more then likely go aswell, must take me meds lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Ya can spread it wiv me baby cakes  haha


 aperently I have already given you some


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

omg i cant spread it to garry or vix, let me do erica tho hehehe.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Anyhow i am off to bed now to go play with my spasam! see yas tomorow


have fun with your crutch good night


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

me two got take 20 tablets


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> omg i cant spread it to garry or vix, let me do erica tho hehehe.


I have done you all


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

imma gonna go find me a spasm somewhere....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> me two got take 20 tablets


good night


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I have done you all


And i did'nt even no it lol, ive done u aswell so i cant give ya nomore yet lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

only 20? lol they should take nomore then 2 hours


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> imma gonna go find me a spasm somewhere....


you can buy them in the shops these days lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

OOOOOOO off to boots i go tomoe, go shop me a spasm, are they expensive haha.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it just let me give you more yippeeeeeeeeeeeee LOL


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

got go bed now cos i be struglin wake up in morning


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> it just let me give you more yippeeeeeeeeeeeee LOL


OOOOOOOOOO thrillinggg i must say lol hehehe.


sexy erica said:


> got go bed now cos i be struglin wake up in morning


good night erica, speak tomorra x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> OOOOOOO off to boots i go tomoe, go shop me a spasm, are they expensive haha.


not sure they stock it there, its a bit of a specialist item


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> got go bed now cos i be struglin wake up in morning


good night Erica


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i take 30 tables aday so u no


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Jesus bloody christ woman, thats alotta meds, how do u manage to think straight?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

im on them for fits&for spasams&stumuc tabs&pain killers&so on.thats what there for all different things i have wrong with me.so i have take them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Jesus bloody christ woman, thats alotta meds, how do u manage to think straight?


it would drive me crazy taking that many every day, I would be rattling


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> im on them for fits&for spasams&stumuc tabs&pain killers&so on.thats what there for all different things i have wrong with me.so i have take them


hope they give you some comfort


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> im on them for fits&for spasams&stumuc tabs&pain killers&so on.thats what there for all different things i have wrong with me.so i have take them


i take 12 aday atm ontop of pain killers and thats enough :O


vixenelite said:


> it would drive me crazy taking that many every day, I would be rattling


LOL me aswell, ild be floating along for sure.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i hate taken them but i have no choice cos il feel even worser if dident have them


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i hate taken them but i have no choice cos il feel even worser if dident have them


This is a silly question but...do they help alot? or justa bit?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> i take 12 aday atm ontop of pain killers and thats enough :O
> 
> LOL me aswell, ild be floating along for sure.


 well thats it from me I'm going to bed now and try to get up with the kids in the morning lol

night night, Nos Da


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

well iv choked few times on my tablets so have cut them up.im on two medicine ontop them 12 tablets.but sick taken them but i have no choice


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> well thats it from me I'm going to bed now and try to get up with the kids in the morning lol
> 
> night night, Nos Da


Hehehe good night vix x sleep well, what ya have left of it lol.
speak tomoz .


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i mean 30 tablets&two medicine im on


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> well iv choked few times on my tablets so have cut them up.im on two medicine ontop them 12 tablets.but sick taken them but i have no choice


How do ya cope? do ya feel like giving in at time tho?


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

night sleepwell i beter get to bedx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Hehehe good night vix x sleep well, what ya have left of it lol.
> speak tomoz .


 speak to you tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> night sleepwell i beter get to bedx


G night erica, speak tomorra  sleep well yaself x


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> speak to you tomorrow


Toodlez


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sexy erica said:


> night sleepwell i beter get to bedx


good night

i am going honest lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes im sure u are lol haha


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i gettin fed up taken tablets&all my heatl&illnesses&disabities.but i have take tablets cos i no choce


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Yes im sure u are lol haha


its adictive lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i gettin fed up taken tablets&all my heatl&illnesses&disabities.but i have take tablets cos i no choce


I know , to bloody addictive for its own good, its making me deteriate bad .
i may well sue the forum ya know


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i gettin fed up taken tablets&all my heatl&illnesses&disabities.but i have take tablets cos i no choce


U have to tho


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

right this time I'm going for sure good night, talk tomorrow/today lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

HEHEHE me 2 vixey, Goodnight/day to ya both


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

magiks pulling back in the polls


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

morning hun hows you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> morning hun hows you?


Alright ta but got £600 to spend on tyres for my truck this morning


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Alright ta but got £600 to spend on tyres for my truck this morning


Oh well always fancied one that has put me off one now with the amount of mileage I do in a year  I have to admit though I have a friend who owns a tyre place so just pay cost for mine


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> Oh well always fancied one that has put me off one now with the amount of mileage I do in a year  I have to admit though I have a friend who owns a tyre place so just pay cost for mine


heres the ones i am getting ,there from the USA


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

morning you two


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> heres the ones i am getting ,there from the USA


nice bit of rubber


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> morning you two


morning doll face
What do you recon to my new tyres


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> morning you two


morning vix still not well


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> morning doll face
> ]


If vixie is doll face who am I


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> morning vix still not well


NOT WELL she was up last night untill 2am nearly


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> morning doll face
> What do you recon to my new tyres


morning  did you get the spasm sorted out lovely better than a bunch of flowers


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> morning vix still not well


I hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> NOT WELL she was up last night untill 2am nearly


Is me thats not well haven't you missed me


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> Is me thats not well haven't you missed me


well i did think that i might have upset you me julie


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> well i did think that i might have upset you me julie


No feeling really ughhhhh at the mo which I really don't need with Crufts next week just hoping it will shift before going to the usual bronchitus   so you haven't upset me - you checked your gallery lately


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

there are some cracking pics on there lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

still want to see his legs though


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

didnt you see them when he posted them b4?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

No what they like ????????????????? strong and muscular


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yep very nice in deed


----------



## Bodwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Of course I dont, I dont know him


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

collie have you voted yet!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Bodwad said:


> Of course I dont, I dont know him


your luckky then


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no i havent voted yet,, just been reading, its the first time i see this thread,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

u likey


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> u likey


hmmm its very errrrr, interesting,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yep thats the word lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL ya it was...strange how things lookso different when there read back lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fun times lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh yes..very...was this the spasm thread?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hmmm its very errrrr, interesting,,,,,


Dont be scared collie  he cant hurt you nomore,i will protect you with my wings of steal


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Oh yes..very...was this the spasm thread?


have no idea cant remember which one that was lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> Dont be scared collie  he cant hurt you nomore,i will protect you with my wings of steal


thanks Garry,i can vote without worrying now,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> thanks Garry,i can vote without worrying now,,


well go on then!??


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

he still hasnt solved my problem on his problem page


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Dont be scared collie  he cant hurt you nomore,i will protect you with my wings of steal


do you think you are batfink or somet


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> do you think you are batfink or somet


bout the right thread when magik is spiderman


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> he still hasnt solved my problem on his problem page


hmmmm he does have his down side,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Dont they all


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> bout the right thread when magik is spiderman


hee hee very true they are the masked incompitents


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> do you think you are batfink or somet


wings of steal got to be batfink


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> bout the right thread when magik is spiderman


Gee thanks julie


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> wings of steal got to be batfink


mine you he could be captian caveman 
lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee hope he doesnt use his club on us lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Gee thanks julie


you know i love it when you dress up - ooops sorry wasnt supposed to tell was i


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Gee thanks julie


anyhow you know i love you


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hee hee hope he doesnt use his club on us lol


lol or get tangle in all the hair


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> lol or get tangle in all the hair


lol tricky litle might wasnt he CAPTAIN CAVEMAN


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

anymore voters????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

give em a little bit longer, you might get another vote or two,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Fcuk me ! what a poor showing by all you members come on vote you lazy worms


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

I can only vote once...how come u voted 2 times?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I can only vote once...how come u voted 2 times?


 cause i am a dinlow i did it by accident i did meen to vote yes ,but filled in both yes and no!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

garryd said:


> cause i am a dinlow i did it by accident i did meen to vote yes ,but filled in both yes and no!


how did you know i voted twise


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

cOZ IM CLEVER


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

My darlin gaz, at the end of the poll u did on the first page are the numbers, click on them numbers and it will tell u who has voted in what


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

is he still moaning on about this blooming poll


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanna know why collies not voted yet??????


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

garryd said:


> I wanna know why collies not voted yet??????


oops ,she has


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she has, I can see her vote


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> she has, I can see her vote


yes i know


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> oops ,she has


hee hee


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

helllo


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> helllo


hello darling


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Garry,,, im gonna kill ozzy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> helllo


hello just going to put a few pics of vixie up


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

ohhhh vxie kittyyyyyy 

i was gona put one up of me in the gallary but me lips look blue lol....never borrow lipstick of daughter ...EVER.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ohhhh vxie kittyyyyyy
> 
> i was gona put one up of me in the gallary but me lips look blue lol....never borrow lipstick of daughter ...EVER.


well get and put one up then


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

i will latera on  the one i was gonna put up i looked like ive had a stroke, me tit looks like it has a mind of its own and i look all hunched...ontop of my lips looking blue pmsl..so i think ill take anotha later on 
oh and my jaw looks funny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i will latera on  the one i was gonna put up i looked like ive had a stroke, me tit looks like it has a mind of its own and i look all hunched...ontop of my lips looking blue pmsl..so i think ill take anotha later on
> oh and my jaw looks funny.


Fcuk me your starting to sound like that Erica


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

PMFSL i blame u...weve spent to many a late night on here talking to our erica 

Shes my m8  we are gonna have a meet and pop meds 2gether


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

zzzzzzzzZzzzZzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzZZZzzzzzz.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> zzzzzzzzZzzzZzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzZZZzzzzzz.


now thats how they all should be


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Innit...ozzy aint, hes still taring around..i can hear him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mine are all sleeping,,,sadly its the kids running around, roll on there bedtime,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Innit...ozzy aint, hes still taring around..i can hear him


Deaf or not,i like that dog of yours ,shes marked like my bullie she a bigish looking girl aint she!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> mine are all sleeping,,,sadly its the kids running around, roll on there bedtime,,,


lol i know the feeling collie, i used to be like that haha 


garryd said:


> Deaf or not,i like that dog of yours ,shes marked like my bullie she a bigish looking girl aint she!


Yer she aint half bad..shes my brat  she seems to loose weght and the all of a sudden gain it again?
Must be down to the amount of times she whizzes around each night lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol i know the feeling collie, i used to be like that haha
> 
> Yer she aint half bad..shes my brat  she seems to loose weght and the all of a sudden gain it again?
> Must be down to the amount of times she whizzes around each night lol


when you gonna put this picture up????


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

But i look all hunched  and blue lipped and my tit has gone AWOL lol and ethel looks like a whippet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> But i look all hunched  and blue lipped and my tit has gone AWOL lol and ethel looks like a whippet.


come on you can do it !


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

When ya b and q it ;D

ok but im taking it off right away coz i look astate, me son said i do aswell lol...i always ask if i look bad to him coz hes a male and he has a habbit of telling the bloody truth pmsl.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

put it on, then take it off,, just to shut garry up,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL omg tho its stroke looking..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good idea


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

dont quote it lol. SEXY YES?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee great pic


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Like the way the legs are spread like?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

, where is the pic of you,, i have seen the dog,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

where you picture! i hope your more happyer looking than your dog


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Like the way the legs are spread like?


very lady like


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

garryd said:


> where you picture! i hope your more happyer looking than your dog


Not really, i add blue lips, the lippy looks ok normal, but in pictures it looks friggin blue lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol ok dont quote it tho


now i am intrested


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lol ok dont quote it tho


what you talking about you look great slightly smurfette looking lips lol but you look good


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

right its going now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you look fine, now stop putting yourself or your blue lips down,,lol,,,,,YOUR FINE !!!!!! Garry tell her,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> what you talking about you look great slightly smurfette looking lips lol but to look good


HAHAHAHA thats made me laff...i like that 1  SHE WAS THE BITCH THAT LEANT IT TO ME...im gonna have her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> right its going now


wheres it gone  put it back up  i missed it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> HAHAHAHA thats made me laff...i like that 1  SHE WAS THE BITCH THAT LEANT IT TO ME...im gonna have her.


I will track her down 4 u and u can hospitalise her


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

oh sorry... ill do it 1 more time k? dont laff tho i mean it.
its me lips ya see...BLUE...im taking a normal one later and stick in gallary.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> wheres it gone  put it back up  i missed it


ha ha ha nice try garry,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh sorry... ill do it 1 more time k? dont laff tho i mean it.
> its me lips ya see...BLUE...im taking a normal one later and stick in gallary.


here i will do it better


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> wheres it gone  put it back up  i missed it


you mean you just didnt have time to save it to keep for yourself

ok so you did lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

lol OMG U GIT.....im so gonna get u back for this....im gonna post that picture u sent me of yaself naked in the bath...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> there ya go ma dearzi AM such a fast mover lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lol OMG U GIT.....im so gonna get u back for this....im gonna post that picture u sent me of yaself naked in the bath...


lol hee hee do it do it do it


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes I Know That


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol hee hee do it do it do it


Garry lee ? ill post the picture of mr wiggly to these ladyz


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i AM such a fast mover lol


now thats a shame


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybe i should post that one i have aqwired of collie


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

garryd said:


> Maybe i should post that one i have aqwired of collie


ooooooooooooooo shhhh


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

hehehehe i shoulda known he would do this to meh 
of all the pictures tho


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

men you just cant trust them 

just going to email elena to let her know how little vixie is doing, wont b long


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

ok vix...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> men you just cant trust them
> 
> just going to email elena to let her know how little vixie is doing, wont b long


when we gonna see your pics vix???


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

she did one in post a pic...at butlins she was


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> she did one in post a pic...at butlins she was


oh yeah ,i forgot already


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

WTF charming lol...ur so in4 a slap


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

all done


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

WB vixey


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> oh yeah ,i forgot already


was it that bad  *slaps him*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> WB vixey


thankyou  so what time is this meal you are going to?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

No it was'nt bad vixey...u looked nice in it x 

im gonna get a voodoo doll out and voodoo his mr wigly picture for saying that


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thankyou  so what time is this meal you are going to?


Spose to be about 7 ish, so ill just slap some makeup on over what im wearing now and wash the crutch abit smartish and away i go at 7...ready to be back for 9 - 10 ish pmsl


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> No it was'nt bad vixey...u looked nice in it x
> 
> im gonna get a voodoo doll out and voodoo his mr wigly picture for saying that


nice onehow about a cricket bat


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL oh yes that aswell  anything more u want doing ? haha


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Spose to be about 7 ish, so ill just slap some makeup on over what im wearing now and wash the crutch abit smartish and away i go at 7...ready to be back for 9 - 10 ish pmsl


PMSL  sounds like a plan


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

the icsrem van is out side I'm having ice cream lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

HEHEHE yep, itsa plan alrite.
see my plan is...get grub ..come home..go on comp.

I aint out to pull tonight, im only after abit of grub if i can stomack it lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Spose to be about 7 ish, so ill just slap some makeup on over what im wearing now and wash the crutch abit smartish and away i go at 7...ready to be back for 9 - 10 ish pmsl


whos taking you out then???? anyone nice???? and what does pmsl mean


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

Whos Magik


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> the icsrem van is out side I'm having ice cream lol


lmao WORS then the kids u are haha, i only like icecream man van burgas 

i can imagine u now..sitting there aving ya icecream and the kids watching awwwww.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

a jack the lad member of this forum lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

clairemac9 said:


> Whos Magik


just vote clare ! as mark said if everybody votes yes hes gonna make Magik a modIf they vote no they will ban him


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

garryd said:


> whos taking you out then???? anyone nice???? and what does pmsl mean


PMSL mean pissing my self laughing.

And no...my sister, me, my daughter and my neices are going out for a chinese, me daughta and me neices are treating me and ma sista for mothas day .

ill be back by 9-10 maybe earliyer hahaha ill get wivdraral simptoms staying away from ere.


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

i know who he is garryd lol it was a hint of sarcasim sorry,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lmao WORS then the kids u are haha, i only like icecream man van burgas
> 
> i can imagine u now..sitting there aving ya icecream and the kids watching awwwww.


the six of us are sat here eating icecream hee he I love icecream nyou are right I am worse than the kids lol they didnt even ask for one it was me


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

clairemac9 said:


> i know who he is garryd lol it was a hint of sarcasim sorry,


well did ya vote mate


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

clairemac9 said:


> i know who he is garryd lol it was a hint of sarcasim sorry,


I know thats why I called him jack the lad and not just a forum menber lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> the six of us are sat here eating icecream hee he I love icecream nyou are right I am worse than the kids lol they didnt even ask for one it was me


hehehe thats terrible lol, u have a very sweet tooth 
i couldnt eat choc and stuff daily, ild puke me guts up a good un .


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe thats terrible lol, u have a very sweet tooth
> i couldnt eat choc and stuff daily, ild puke me guts up a good un .


its my main downfall, I need therapy


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL awwwww...if u enjoy it then what the hell ;D

My pill popping pal is on ooooooooo...erica


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Just as me mush is leaving erica comes on 
gonna invite her over ere to speak  bless her


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yep I just noticed her, ask her over lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Shes so funny tho vixey...even wiv all her disabiltys she has a laff bless er 
she made a crack about the spasm again haha shes wicked.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes definately a girl with some good scence of humour lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

ya she is...concidering what she goes thro onna daily bassis, i woulda given up i swear ta god.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont know where she gets the srength, but shes a tough girl


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

anyways vix im off to threten my bits with some soap lol and get ready for me meal, ill be on later tonight  toodlez pip  x
ive left u a little something to remind u of wesley x  hehehe, he will so kill me.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ROFLMAO that made me laugh cheers mate, have a good night out, dont do anything I wouldnt lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Nope i wont , all im interested in is the grub hehehe, c ya latars x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

byeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I had a quick look on the other forum the last week, not for me I must say


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> Maybe i should post that one i have aqwired of collie


and what one is that then garry,, not the one i sent you of me in the shower i hope,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my oh my what ever next lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> my oh my what ever next lol


hello vixie,, im back ,had to bath the litle ones,,,,,
hello T..JAY,,, hows you,, i never see you on here much,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not doing much just feeling sorry for my self lol how are you?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> Usally daz on thats why but i read it while he on


you need two laptops,,,, i do miss the nights on the naughty step,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> Usally daz on thats why but i read it while he on


I have put some pics of my little vixie now


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

garryd said:


> just vote clare ! as mark said if everybody votes yes hes gonna make Magik a modTHAT'LL BE FUN!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> you need two laptops,,,, i do miss the nights on the naughty step,,


me too


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

hes made a come back and pulled back level


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very mody looking pic of yourself there garry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> very mody looking pic of yourself there garry


dont mention his pic,, i said he looked very sturn and serious,,, think i upset him,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

love abitta designa stubble  tickle the fancy and all that stuff.

is it me or am i getting worce lately?
must be this forum


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

its the meds lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

oh yes for sure...the meds, it is.

your very right


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> oh yes for sure...the meds, it is.
> 
> your very right


hee hee can I have a share


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

yep i got like..plenty  plenty for all.
will a box do ya? or 2 ?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

2 please might make me forgett about my flu lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Poll closed as *MAGIKA IS BACK !*


darren the thread about you wiv the knickers on your head, is nothing to do with me,,,ok,, its eolabeo leading me astray again,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> 2 please might make me forgett about my flu lol


LOL ok 2 it is...ang on ill thro in another coz im kind 


dh.dti said:


> Poll closed as *MAGIKA IS BACK !*


blimey why did that come up as size size size size sie size ? when we quoted this post lol.
hmmmmm makes me wonder


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> darren the thread about you wiv the knickers on your head, is nothing to do with me,,,ok,, its eolabeo leading me astray again,,,,,


oooooooooooo i sayyyyyyyyyyy..that is so tru


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

ffs i mean NOT TRUE lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Poll closed as *MAGIKA IS BACK !*


*w*here?!...............
Thats interesting results: 14/14


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL ok 2 it is...ang on ill thro in another coz im kind
> 
> blimey why did that come up as size size size size sie size ? when we quoted this post lol.
> hmmmmm makes me wonder


I am wondering alll the way....


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

now would some one kindly blady remove em...[/quote]

Loe on her way!!"!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> lol...
> 
> 
> now would some one kindly blady remove em...


now that made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> lol...
> 
> 
> now would some one kindly blady remove em...


HAHAHA thats brill lol...but no daren keep them on...u will get cold hunny .

oh u can keep them  ill give u more yes?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

ha-ha-ha!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry ladies but i gotta go feeling rough again, going to have a lay down might pop back on later, byeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> sorry ladies but i gotta go feeling rough again, going to have a lay down might pop back on later, byeeeeeeeeeee


Bye Vixie - take care and some meds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

my poll is sh*t ,every body has voted twice  including me the dinlo


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

lol,

but i coulnt vote twice? how come  ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i only voted once,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol,
> 
> but i coulnt vote twice? how come  ?


its not true - its impossible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

but i wanted to vote again  others have voted twice??? but how?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> but i wanted to vote again  others have voted twice??? but how?


i think garry pressed two buttons at the same time by accident, and i think vixie pressed them both at the same time to,,,,,i dont think you can vote again,, once you have had your vote,,,,,,,


----------

